# Neuroectodermal Tumor



## PAMALAR (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyone give me a diagnosis code for Neuroectodermal tumor (3 years old patient)??

Thanks,

Pamalar.


----------



## jbaird (Jan 28, 2009)

These tumors are commonly located in the brain, but can also be located within the CNS, for example a Ewings sarcoma.  I would consider using 191.9.  Without seeing the report to clarify I can't be 100% sure this is correct.  I would code malignant neoplasm based on the location in the body.


----------



## drsnpatil (Feb 26, 2010)

*Neuroectodermal tumor*



PAMALAR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone give me a diagnosis code for Neuroectodermal tumor (3 years old patient)??
> 
> ...



Please check 239.2.


----------

